# Sweet Yogi has gone to the bridge.



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Yogi wasn't a golden but she was a lab. My Dad put her down on Thursday. This is the 2nd lab they've had to put down in the last year or so and now all they've got left is Maggie (the Golden) who I know is going to be lonely.

We got Yogi from a Lab rescue while I was still in high school. She never was the smartest dog but she was as sweet as they come. We were home visiting 2 weeks ago for a funeral and my dad warned me that Yogi wasn't looking very good and that she was skinny. When I walked in the door, I didn't expect her to be THAT skinny. She looked as bad as the dogs you see on Animal Cops  and it absolutley broke my heart but she greeted me with her tail wagging. I took her outside and her back end collapsed as she tried to go to the bathroom but then she got up and came back in with me. My parents said she had been eating normally and I saw here eat while I was there.

I'm not going to lie but the last year or so they haven't had the best care but they've had their shots, they have food, they are always indoor and very loved, my Dad just works 60 hours a week and my mom doesn't go anywhere and sleeps 90% of the time. So initially I was mad at them for not doing anything but they both said it happened so fast. I though worms but Maggie is so extremley obese (something I won't get into) that she would have had it too.

My Dad had to wait for my Mom to be on board to take Yogi to the vet as once before my Dad had to take a dog that was well past his time and my mom still brings it up . She finally realized that Yogi wasn't happy.

The vet initially thought Kidney disease but then saw the calcifacations on her paws and said it was liver disease. Plus, she was very jaundice. She only weighed 40lbs and normally was 75-80lbs and she was about 11 years old.

My heart is broken but not as broken as when I saw her last time. I know Maggie is going to be very lonley without another dog but I also know and am thankful that my Dad will not bring another dog into the home no matter how persistant my mom is since they just can't take care of them properly anymore (time and money wise).

She is now at the bridge with all the other dogs that have gone before her and she is waiting with rest of them. Playing with no more pain. She had a good life with us and we were blessed to share our home with her for all those years. 

I just wanted to share this with you all as I know you would understand and I hope that you will all keep sweet Maggie in your thoughts because she is the type of Dog that needs another dog around .


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss ...Godspeed Yogi, Sleep Softly


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.
Will keep your parents & Maggie & You! in our thoughts.

RIP Yogi Run Free, Play Hard


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

RIP sweet Yogi. Run free at the bridge. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. I hope Yogi has fun with my yellow lab Jake at Rainbow Bridge. Boz, Shadow and I send our love.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free sweet Yogi, you were loved and will be greatly missed by all. Keeping Maggie in our thoughts.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

prayers for yogi and your family

beth, moose and angel


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss... RIP Sweet Yogi.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss of Yogi but it sounds like she is now in a much better place painfree at the bridge.

I hope Maggie does okay. It sounds like your Mom will hit your Dad up for another dog--maybe use the ploy that she has to get Maggie to a healthy weight (diet and exercise) before he would think about it. That might get both Maggie and your Mom out of the house which would be good for everyone.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run and play hard at the bridge sweet Yogi.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

aww I'm so sorry for you loss. doesn't matter if we still live with them or not, she will always be your dog. rest well Yogi. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Yogi. and I will be praying for sweet Maggie. Hope she does OK.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Yogi, and will keep fingers crossed that Meggie will be okay, dogs mourn as well as us humans

Run free from pain, sleep softly Yogi


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the sweet words. They mean a lot to me!


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope Maggie does not get to depressed and gets a new family member soon!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry...I hope Maggie and your parents are doing well.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Yogi. RIP sweet girl


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for your loss of your dear Yogi, thinking of you and Maggie, give her lots of love as she will grieve for her mate. Thinking of you both
RIP Yogi


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Poor Maggie. I know how Honey misses KayCee ewvwn after a year, but due to my health, we ust don't dare get anotherdog at this point.

It is better that Yogi was released. It sounds like she was probably feeling pretty lousy.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Miles & I will keep you and Maggie in our thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Labs are really sweet dogs and just stay puppyish their whole life. My sister has an older lab who was her son's dog She had never had a large dog until this one was dumped on her. she is still amazed at how much he loves her and how cuddly he is. I think she is a convert to big dogs now.
I'll keep you, your parents and Maggie in my thoughts and prayers. Is there a neighbor around who could share his dog with Maggie for walks and play visits?
Hugs from me and my guys. I hope your grief eases and you can remember the good times and forget the sorrows.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> I'll keep you, your parents and Maggie in my thoughts and prayers. Is there a neighbor around who could share his dog with Maggie for walks and play visits?


Thats a good idea. There is a guy (well 20 yrs old) who comes over and works on my dads cars with him all the time. When we bring Libby up there, he'll always bring his dog out (they live two doors down) and its a younger Golden). Maybe my Dad can have him bring her over to play. I just am not sure if she would be too much for Maggie. 

Thank you for that suggestion!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Samantha, I am sorry for your loss and I will certainly keep all of you in my thoughts. I hope Maggie does ok without her companion...........


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss... RIP Sweet Yogi.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Yogi. 

I hope Maggie adjusts to being an only dog without too much difficulty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yogi*

SO very sorry to hear about Yogi-you will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

